# Dalya/Mimi is #15 on Amazon. Let's get her to the TOP TEN!



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

KBoards Power -- ACTIVATE!

Last time I called upon the power of the Kboards to get Mimi to the top 100, we DID IT!

CAN we get her to the top 10? ? ?

Her Bookbub ad went crazy over the top well and she's got a shot to really go big!

Stardust is a romance about a curvy girl who bumps into a hotshot actor who is filming in her small town. Funny! Sexy! GREAT!

GO GO GO! [Kermit arm flail!]



ETA: It's 99 cents!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I am super broke right now (getting ready to replace my dying laptop), but you only live once and Dalya deserves our support! Purchased.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I purchased too.


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

Bought! Go Dalya!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Picked up a copy. Good luck, Dalya!


----------



## Sarah M (Apr 6, 2013)

Yay! That's awesome!

I purchased when it originally came out.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

GO MIMI GO!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I thank you, and my giraffe collection thanks you!! 

This photo was taken today. The hot blonde is my friend Catou, and I am the nerd.










The book did about 3 days at the bottom of the top 100 when I released it, so with today's Bookbub ad (woot!), I'm now on day 4, though they were not consecutive.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow! Go Mimi/Dalya!  Off to purchase and tweet.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I grabbed a copy, looks like a fun book.

Good luck with making it to the top 10!


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

How exciting!!!!


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

Snagged a copy! Good luck!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mimi said:


> I thank you, and my giraffe collection thanks you!!
> 
> This photo was taken today. The hot blonde is my friend Catou, and I am the nerd.
> 
> ...


I love this happy pic!  Congrats Dalya!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's fabulous - I hope you get to #1!


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Bought it! Can't wait to read and watch you rocket to the top Dayla!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Looks like it's # 10 now, woo!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

   #1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
   #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > New Adult & College
   #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Grabbed a copy too. Still working on my revision of my paranormal novelette. Good to read what is out there. And it's good to give someone the Kboard bump. *woot*

By the way, is $0.99 still working as a price point? Any luck at $2.99?


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mimi said:


> I thank you, and my giraffe collection thanks you!!
> 
> This photo was taken today. The hot blonde is my friend Catou, and I am the nerd.
> 
> ...


I have done my duty to help propel your book AND ogled your awesome hotness, all in the span of two minutes. I'm feeling so productive. It's almost as good as actually getting writing done.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Go, go indie prawns!

(whatever happened to that graphic of the prawns with the laser guns?)


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

SHE MADE IT!!!!


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

YAY congrats!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I got my copy. I lurrrve the hot actor/normal girl premise and can't wait to start reading it. Congrats!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

TOP TEN! I MADE IT! WISHES ARE FISHES AND THEY COME TRUE!

THANK YOU EVERYBODY!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Yay! 

I'm totally going to start reading this tonight.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Bought it! Hope it stays in the Top 10 for a while.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Woo, hoo! Congrats! Got me some Peaches!


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought it. It'll probably be about two years before I can get to read it, but hey, anything for the cause, right?


----------



## evecarter (Nov 30, 2012)

Got it, Mimi. Congratulations


----------



## AnnMHammond (Aug 9, 2012)

Bought it! Go, go, go!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy to help!


----------



## JodyMorse (Jun 7, 2011)

Just picked it up. Congrats!!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Yay! I love Peaches! I would buy it again if I could! Ooh, maybe will buy for a friend!

This book is super funny, guys! Go get it!

(Apparently I love it 6 exclamation points worth)


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

Got mine, pretty easy at $0.99 to hit buy now.  Good luck, it's #10 now.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Hell yeah  

Onward to #5!!


----------



## ecg52 (Apr 29, 2013)

I bought it! Congratulations Mimi/Dalya! You're livin' the dream!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

I bought it with all the irrational exuberance Kboards deserves. Hope it climbs.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

That book is amazing, I am going to bug you for Starthree a lot. *greedy*

YOU ROCK BEARS IN TUTUS.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent! Congratulations, Dalya!


----------



## Saja (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats Dalya!
You deserve it, hun!  You've always been such a help to all of us here!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Got it!  11:15 California time - it's still #10.  Go girl!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Top 10 right now!!!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > New Adult & College
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


And a little more awesome...


Amazon Author
#79 Overall (See top 100 authors)
#14 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction
#29 in Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Romance
#53 in Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction
#57 in Kindle eBooks
#65 in Books > Literature & Fiction


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Everyone on KB should be Facebooking this baby!! 

I'm off to go do that again.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Woohoo! I bought it a couple of weeks ago but maybe I should have waited to add my push today!

Anyway, I'm halfway through it and it's very funny.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

# 9 now 

Go go go


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Already purchased, and read, but congrats and GO, GO, GO!!!


----------



## Kitty French (Dec 3, 2012)

Now 9!  

Just one clicked, but am UK so it counts over here. Read the sample too and laughed, looking forward to reading it Dalya. xx


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

A big congrats, Dalya/Mimi! 

Just bought it too to further the cause.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> That book is amazing, I am going to bug you for Starthree a lot. *greedy*
> 
> YOU ROCK BEARS IN TUTUS.


Oh Nathalie does have a way with words!
Seriously, I'll ask her to bug you for two. I can't wait for book 3!


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Got it. Now #8


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

Bought it; congrats to you! Looks like you're the one covered in stardust now


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

How cool is it to be in the top ten! So excited for you.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Grabbed it - #8


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Got a copy.  Congrats!  Hope it goes even higher.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Just grabbed a copy.  But should I read it now or wait until I'm on the plane next week?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Naw, she did not make it... She jumped the fence, bulldozing her way to number "1" Amazing. Don't stop till you get to number one.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Lady_O said:


> Oh Nathalie does have a way with words!
> Seriously, I'll ask her to bug you for two. I can't wait for book 3!


What are you doing here?
Where is my Learning Curves 3?
DO YOU REALLY WANT ME TO COME AFTER YOU IN PERSON?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

kathrynoh said:


> Just grabbed a copy. But should I read it now or wait until I'm on the plane next week?


NOW. NOW. I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO READ IT.
OMG THE FEELS.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I HAVE LOST THE ABILITY TO CAN. DEMN YOU DALYA.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

#8. Orsm!


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

Already have my copy =/ But #8, holy WOW. 

*gestures feverishly* UP UP UP!!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a little late....but YOU DID IT! Super congrats, Mimi!!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Got it!

Congratulations!! #8


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

removed


----------



## Cleo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yay! Hooked on the first page. Easy decision.

Wondering why it was .96 and not .99? Came through on the receipt and everything.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't think of anyone on these boards who has worked harder. You deserve this success, not only for the tome, but the diligence. Congrats!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Got mine and its still at #8. Go Dalya!


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

.
Added my little push. Great to see your success   
.
.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

yay. i purchased my copy and a copy for my cousin! 

go little book go!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I clicked. Look forward to reading it.
Well done


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

The power of KBoards boggles the mind!


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

I picked up this book a few weeks ago, and it was SO good. Peaches is an awesome character.


----------



## Ben Mathew (Jan 27, 2013)

That's wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Already bought and read this one! A great story with humor and heart. Go, Dalya!!


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you, guys!!

For those wondering about numbers, on Amazon.com, it was 2990 copies yesterday, but I think some of those were from the previous day / the reporting glitch. The book was around the #300 mark before the Bookbub advert.

Book 2 is $3.99 and I'm getting some good sell-through, but I know a lot of .99 books get downloaded for future reading. 

I was going to make Peaches a 4-book series, but the characters have been getting their own ideas, so I'm going to make it a 3-book in total, and I'm threatening to make the third book a little longer if necessary. I think this will make some readers happy, as they are anxious for the ending, but some readers will be sad there won't be more. 

Book 3, the final book, will come out in December, and I'm working on it now (in my head).

I got a sit/stand adjustable monitor/keyboard stand, and I'm trying to balance working on my computer too much with occasionally moving around and/or doing things, LOL.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats on making it to the top ten, Dalya! Got my copy now too.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats Dayla!!

And wow, everyone pitching together like this is awesome.  Way to go.

Too bad we couldn't do it for everyone.


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

I already got it. Congrats!!!

And dude, it's 96 cents. What kinda witchcraft you got going on over there, miss thang? lol.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

H.M. Ward said:


> I already got it. Congrats!!!
> 
> And dude, it's 96 cents. What kinda witchcraft you got going on over there, miss thang? lol.












It must be Canadian witchcraftery. I must have it set for .99 Canadian on Kobo or something. I thought I fixed that a few days ago, but price-matching may be delayed.


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought my copy yesterday! It sounds like a me book! Congrats on the top 10!!!


----------

